# How do I advertise on this site?



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Pic of a before and after dresser...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

For ad rates, contact Nathan:
http://www.painttalk.com/member.php?u=1


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm a little confused but you can contact me here: http://www.painttalk.com/sendmessage.php

We aren't really looking for advertisers right now though... Thanks.


----------

